# See anything interesting ?



## mmcmdl (Mar 3, 2018)

I realize this is not hobby machinist size , but the tools are cool , and they all will go onto the bay . I'm moving into 200 square feet !

I posted this as someone was looking for surface grinding stuff which I have tons of . If you ARE interested , send a PM.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 3, 2018)

Front and center, is that a boring head or boring/facing? And what's in the closed wood box?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 3, 2018)

Ones a  Wohlhopter and ones a Narex . Both boring and facing heads . The wood box is a B&S swivel mag table for surface grinding . Ground many a dies on it .


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m in the market for a good boring head and facing head.  Can you send me details on them?

Edit:  just checked what these are going for.  Never mind—definitely Not my level.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 3, 2018)

Send a PM as I have to answer to Ebay , Craigslist and HM as well as other sites . Trying to keep all of it organized is a challenge .


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't see the surface grinder stuff.  What do you have for sale?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 3, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> I don't see the surface grinder stuff.  What do you have for sale?



For surface grinding ? I'll send a pm .


----------



## dlane (Mar 4, 2018)

What MT is the Id od center in the wooden box , price ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2018)

The center set is an MT5 .


----------



## ddickey (Mar 4, 2018)

Just to make sure, all the holders are larger than BXA?


----------



## fretsman (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd be interested in the axa boring toolholder as well as other axa toolholders.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2018)

All holders are CXA , CA and DA other than the one AXA boring bar holder .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2018)

Trav-a-dial is now listed below . I priced it well below anything the bay has to offer .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 10, 2018)

Depth mics . 0-3" OLD , VERY OLD . Craftsman . My uncles fathers . Possibly 100 or so years old . Have the case but no date . The mics are absolutely beautiful . I have disassembled them , cleaned , buffed and lubricated them . They work flawlessly . His shop name and address is engraved on the mics and I will provide any information as to his machine shop started in 1913 in Baltimore . 

The mics are friction stop , Craftsman in case . The case felt is roached and I removed it . The mics are beautiful and accurate . A pic will be posted in the morning . 

$45 shipped . If anyone is interested , it is first come , first served . I have some sentimental value on these so I will not be lowballed . Dave .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 10, 2018)

Pics . Yuck , the pics turned out terrible , I'll take some more tomorrow .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

Be working on the grinding crap tomorrow for those that pm'ed me last week . I have some low cost stuff and I have top shelf things also . I don't mind posting them on HM . I realize this is a hobby site and I post the price accordingly . When they go to the bay , the price goes up . I also realize that some on this site also contact me and are members of the PM site who scour the net . . I DO NOT OFFER PM members $hit ! 
My tools are not listed on PM , ( although they beg for that 22J Hardinge collet chuck and collets ) .


Grinding stuff tomorrow .


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 11, 2018)

I have a landis 1 1/2 surface grinder, any wheel holders to fit I'd like one maybe two. Pin wrenches also for grinder. Thanks and thanks for the other hobby guys on here that your helping.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

I try to help Bullet , but sometimes the questions from people on here just don't cut it . You know , if a person is on this site , and if they are willing to learn , there is PLENTY to learn on here . I personally don't like reading the incorrect answers to newbies questions . Very frustrating but I know the routine .  I would hope that some of these newbies would take up the trade . I sure wouldn't blame them if they didn't .

'


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 11, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I try to help Bullet , but sometimes the questions from people on here just don't cut it . You know , if you are on this site , and if you are willing to learn , and you can shut your mouth and open your ears , there is plenty to learn on here . I personally don't like reading the incorrect answers to newbies questions . Very frustrating but I know the routine .  I would hope that some of these newbies would take up the trade . I sure wouldn't blame them if they didn't .
> 
> '


Sorry I asked no worries keep your stuff. All I've ever tried to do is help here.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 11, 2018)

SB , that statement wasn't directed about you in any way or manner . Take no offense please . 

I try to explain to some people that they have to take the initiative to learn the correct way to do things . They need to read the millions of threads on this site and experiment with their equipment to find out what works and what doesn't . 

As I was taught at an early age   .................................................." Give a man a fish , he'll eat for a day . Teach a man to fish , he'll drink beer for the rest of his life " ( or something like that )


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 12, 2018)

Just a few more trinkets ! These are mag chuck transfer V blocks , die tables , angular die table , diamond nib holder , angle dresser , hold down clamps , geometric chaser grinding fixture and gage , a Clausing 11" 5C draw bar and nose piece , and my 3 Shelties peanut butter for their Kongs ! The PB is not for sale .


----------



## ddickey (Mar 12, 2018)

V blocks & angular table


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 12, 2018)

For all those that sent the pms on the sine table and V blocks . Note , these are transfer items . They are not permanent mags . They use your mag chuck and transfer thru to your part . The blocks and the sine table each have a wooden case . The blocks have the side bars as well . The sine is an Anton Machine Works and I'll check the Vs tomorrow . I'm kinda busy packing the bay stuff up tonight .  Going for $250 for the pair plus $20 shipping and insurance . As everyone here knows , I don't ship un-insured items and you don't like the items , you return them to me to get your money back minus shipping .

In a day or 2 , they move to the bay , so I'm not concerned .  Edit , the sine is an extra fine pole table .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 15, 2018)

Trav-a-dial is gone , sold for $320 on the bay .  More goodies to follow .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 15, 2018)

0-1" Brown & Sharpe point mics . Excellent shape . Accurate . Thoroughly cleaned and lubed . $30 . Thanks , Dave .


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 15, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> 0-1" Brown & Sharpe point mics . Excellent shape . Accurate . Thoroughly cleaned and lubed . $30 . Thanks , Dave .



Is that a thread mic? If so I’d like it. 
Edit: hm, seems different. I’m ignorant but I do need a micrometer or two, to move up from calipers.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 15, 2018)

A point mic . Not a pitch mic .


----------



## dlane (Mar 15, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> sometimes the questions from people on here just don't cut it .





mmcmdl said:


> I personally don't like reading the incorrect answers to newbies questions .



Kinda sounds like the other site


----------



## Brento (Mar 15, 2018)

That sounds like a great deal. Let me think about that over the night.


----------



## Brento (Mar 16, 2018)

Ive decided ill take em


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 16, 2018)

dlane said:


> Kinda sounds like the other site



Point taken dlane . But unfortunately in this trade you have to pay to play . As it says in your signature , " Good ain't cheap and cheap ain't good "

Sorry , I can't sell Narex boring / facing heads that cost $1700 new for 30 bucks as well as other top of the line precision tools  . Hope you get the point . I just get tired of the pms asking me to sell tools at scrap prices . This is not the other site as you mention but I do realize they come over to HM to the classifieds . Not a big deal to me , I know what the tools are worth and I won't be low , low low balled .  I post them here at a discount to the bay site . If people would rather purchase the cheaper things available , great . I just move them to the bay and everything is cool .


----------

